

CheckiO Python Learning Resource Offers a Code Review - omfgnuts

CheckiO www.checkio.org is one of the most popular Python learning and practicing services for Python programmers.(more like a game) It is suitable for for beginners and more advanced programmers.<p>Now it offers a code review of your mission solution, simply tweet your solution link and add #reviewmycode hashtag to it!
======
phantom_oracle
You should have used this instead:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

